# Official NHL Thread: Ice always grows in the desert.



## Alwaysmind (Oct 11, 2017)

Well Habs are not making a great start and the NHL will probably rig the season for Vegas because they have to prove a point that hockey can work in the desert while doing nothing to save the Calgary flames because you know, the flames are used to moving,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 7, 2017)

For such a gambling city, Vegas has had some bad luck with their goalies as of late.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 20, 2017)

Nobody cares about hockey.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 20, 2017)

You are right, which is why the old thread title was 2 years behind


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2017)

I'd talk about hockey but Pens suck


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 9, 2017)

Fuck the Pens and go Sharks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 9, 2017)

Seattle getting its hockey team back makes sense but it’s a big finger to Quebec too.


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 9, 2017)

I was just talking to my good friend earlier, big Panthers fan and NHL fan, and he was saying something about Seattle and Quebec maybe gets the Hurricanes.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 9, 2017)

MCTDread said:


> I was just talking to my good friend earlier, big Panthers fan and NHL fan, and he was saying something about Seattle and Quebec maybe gets the Hurricanes.



It’s clear Quebec is heading to get a hockey team but it won’t be an expansion team. Thing is there’s a couple of teams down south that will relocate eventually but the nhl will insist that losing millions = profit.


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 9, 2017)

Alwaysmind said:


> It’s clear Quebec is heading to get a hockey team but it won’t be an expansion team. Thing is there’s a couple of teams down south that will relocate eventually but the nhl will insist that losing millions = profit.



Didn’t Quebec have a team that they lost due to attendance? Which ironically may happen to the Carolina Hurricanes which also have low attendance.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 9, 2017)

MCTDread said:


> Didn’t Quebec have a team that they lost due to attendance? Which ironically may happen to the Carolina Hurricanes which also have low attendance.



No, Quebec lost its team due to a couple of factors. 

One they couldn’t build a new arena, two the Canadian dollar was pretty low in the 90’s and there were other factors. Quebec is a smaller market but they definitely didn’t have low attendance.


----------



## mechaBD (Jan 1, 2018)

Can't complain about this season being a bruins fan. Things are going well considering we have a lot of new young players this year.

The Vegas knights have been impressive to watch as well. They are owning the Western conference right now.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 5, 2018)

Vegas is surprisingly really good.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 5, 2018)

MCTDread said:


> Vegas is surprisingly really good.



Indeed, much to many’s surprise.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2018)

Ha! Panik is now in the desert lands of nowhere called Arizona Coyotes


----------



## A I Z E N (Jan 16, 2018)

_Quack! Quack! Quack! 
Go Ducks!
(& Golden Knights)_​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2018)

I hope Knights crash and burn and become the Cleveland Browns of the NHL


----------



## A I Z E N (Jan 17, 2018)

First Home game of the year.

Let's go Ducks!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jessica (Jan 19, 2018)

I am so depressed as a Habs fan this season.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 19, 2018)

Jessica said:


> I am so depressed as a Habs fan this season.



You are not alone. They lost Markov and it shows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2018)

Jessica said:


> I am so depressed as a Habs fan this season.


When aren't Canadian teams depressing?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2018)

Jessica said:


> I am so depressed as a Habs fan this season.



Let’s all rejoice, they won a game.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2018)

this


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> this



Rip, that’s sad and unfortunate for him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

The fucking Kings are falling apart.  This promising season is unraveling!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The fucking Kings are falling apart.  This promising season is unraveling!!



And the knights are still at the top darn it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

Casuals don't even know that Vegas has a team!  It's a joke for them to be in first place.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Casuals don't even know that Vegas has a team!  It's a joke for them to be in first place.


It’s a scheme.
Though if Seattle gets a team before Quebec I’ll be annoyed. Though atleast Seattle used to have a team. Vegas is just ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Casuals don't even know that Vegas has a team!  It's a joke for them to be in first place.


Everybody knows that Vegas just got a ton of teams out of nowhere.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Mar 27, 2018)

Anybody predict the future for Borgman? Have interest and also interest in a specific sim. Potential if he stays or goes. Also Sonny Milano only 11 minutes but 19% shooting percentage. Have to figure out his ratings with shots on goal combined with shooting percentage, fatigue rules help to suppress franken stat players though.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2018)

Golden Knights in the playoffs! Haha suck it Alwaysmind!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 28, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Golden Knights in the playoffs! Haha suck it Alwaysmind!






Mider T said:


> Everybody knows that Vegas just got a ton of teams out of nowhere.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2018)

I bet Vegas gets rekted in the first round


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2018)

Brb going to Vegas to put it all on Vegas:WOW


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 28, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Brb going to Vegas to put it all on Vegas:WOW


Vegas got good odds. But the nhl had to rig the game for that to happen


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Vegas got good odds. But the nhl had to rig the game for that to happen


Nope.  Hockey is finally interesting now though.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 28, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nope.  Hockey is finally interesting now though.



I guess you’re from a desert state.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> I guess your from a desert state.


Don't go to Vegas, your guesses are terrible. 

Also grammar, you're*


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 28, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Don't go to Vegas, your guesses are terrible.
> 
> Also grammar, you're*



I have no interest in Vegas.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

Come on Kings!  Make the playoffs.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

Kings playoffs baby!


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 4, 2018)

Really no interest in L.A. but have long memory lol. Also have fantasy player interest ..well not really but previous like Nick Shore which looks to close to the bottom 4th liner for stats next year, will help cover games and roster minimums. Always had 3D in defense though. He will be serviceable for next year and helped for games this season's run. Other that an old prospect in Mersche. 
Congrats for clinching.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

LA was the coolest team in the league when we had Wayne Gretzky!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 4, 2018)

The great one


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes. The year Montreal won the cup. That playoff series with Gilmour and Gretzky, and everybody else was legendary. I did not at the time get to watch it and just over radio sometimes. Missed most of it because we were all out on a road trip to friend's camp. Heartbreaker.

Also even though it is heretic, I feel for Habs fans, and I know how much it sucks being down. I always want Montreal and Toronto to face in any capacity in the playoffs, too bad can never be for the cup when Leafs were in the West.

edit: hope its okay to post a video for memories

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 5, 2018)

Hey if Leafs don't moonshot it this year, I hope the Jets win. That would be great.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 5, 2018)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Hey if Leafs don't moonshot it this year, I hope the Jets win. That would be great.


I can believe we actually ate saying this but Go Leafs!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 5, 2018)

Hope that Plecky will be helpful.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 5, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> I can believe we actually ate saying this but Go Leafs!



Dude, what are you saying? Even though its been eons since the mug was back up here in the tundra, (might as well be, much shoveling was done after the blizzard yesterday lol), Habs winning the cup, feelings would be massively dissonance in my Leaf-addled brain and it would shatter into a thousand pieces. Though can't deny many would be going nuts and partying across the country, I wouldn't hear the end of it up here lol 

Yeah, they picked up him up, maybe have to change his name to pancakes like that other dude, but Plecky is ironman so maybe wouldn't fit. Always loved to hate him when he played against Toronto because he was so good, he was good all around. Career winding down will still be of good use as a defensive specialist , guy was always like that and good on faceoffs remember. Nothing wrong with him, and a good vet leader. And leafs are lacking defensively. Don't know if he's gelled in and found his spot yet though, but at least provide the D and chip in at least some O in a blue moon. WIth VR gone next year guess Leafs pans were to make a semi-run this season, with the vets they picked up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 5, 2018)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Dude, what are you saying? Even though its been eons since the mug was back up here in the tundra, (might as well be, much shoveling was done after the blizzard yesterday lol), Habs winning the cup, feelings would be massively dissonance in my Leaf-addled brain and it would shatter into a thousand pieces. Though can't deny many would be going nuts and partying across the country, I wouldn't hear the end of it up here lol
> 
> Yeah, they picked up him up, maybe have to change his name to pancakes like that other dude, but Plecky is ironman so maybe wouldn't fit. Always loved to hate him when he played against Toronto because he was so good, he was good all around. Career winding down will still be of good use as a defensive specialist , guy was always like that and good on faceoffs remember. Nothing wrong with him, and a good vet leader. And leafs are lacking defensively. Don't know if he's gelled in and found his spot yet though, but at least provide the D and chip in at least some O in a blue moon. WIth VR gone next year guess Leafs pans were to make a semi-run this season, with the vets they picked up.



I’m saying as a Hsns fan, go Leafs!

That’s not treasonous right?


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't know, I would be crucified by the 2 others in the crew i hang out with watching the games, can't even be critical of the team or one dude in particular gets grumpy then I ask whats his boggle. Leafs be all and end all, that sort of thing. Habs win would be like winning with my fantasy team in this local sim league I'm in, which would be awesome but Leafs lost to Montreal in the playoffs and Montreal went on to win it?, like ultimate bittersweet.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

We want the Jets.  We can handle them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't know lol, I think the Jets are scary good.Lot a good mix of forwards, defence is just solid. And the goaile Hellybuck, used to have him a prospect at one time on my perpetual fantasy team, forget what I got for him, but he's really going to have good stats for next year. Also used to have Dano, lost him in the expansion draft, don't know if he's playing doing well or what, never checked back up on him. Had good year one year for stats.

Edit: Also mention picked up Buff too for 6M for 3/4 years, I forget, early season podcast getting stupid flack saying paid too much. Should be 4D or I will have a problem with the raters. Major minutes too.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 7, 2018)

Sorry, for dp. Those poor kids on the bus. Tractor trailer sounded out fault cause heard from friend watching game tonite it t-boned the bus they were on. tragic song appropriate


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuck the Vegas Knights.  Las Vegas will be excited.  So it may be tough to steal one there.  But the Kings advance any way.  Definitely!


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 9, 2018)

Its getting close to game on. Nothing matters but the playoffs. More freaking snowfall on the way, about ready to explode like a CIA operation in 89' when I was 17. Utimate bishie eye powers activated at 7:15


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 11, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> I’m saying as a Hsns fan, go Leafs!
> 
> That’s not treasonous right?


Remember this old yarn lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 11, 2018)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Remember this old yarn lol



The golden knights have become the new Leafs.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2018)

Aren't the Knights tied with someone else?


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 11, 2018)

Who knows, but am also starting fantasy playoffs in a local sim. Up against a strong team that beat me in first round last year. GM is a complete meatball, plays his crappy backup last games of the regular. Should easily beat him this year. Good news too confirmed 30M minimum to spend in free agency. Will need it next year because two big name goalies suck in stats for next year. Just uncanny bad coincidence, my luck.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 11, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> The golden knights have become the new Leafs.



Can't believe it, but might be better for the Jets to win it this year, them and of course the leafs taking it next year, and then Montreal winning it. Dream scenario. But the Jets hAvent gone into stats, but I bet they rank good in even strength and +/- turnovers so it could happen


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 11, 2018)

Alwaysmind, what do you think of Lingren (sp), wanted him in the supplemental draft last year but couldnt get him. Is he worth a beyond 2nd rounder potential?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 11, 2018)

Fucking Beaverton



> *Rest of Canada ‘super torn’ whether to support Winnipeg or Toronto in NHL playoffs*
> LUKE GORDON FIELD
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 11, 2018)

Jets won!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 11, 2018)

We all know that kings are superior to knights the monarchical hierarchy. So, it won’t be a surprise to see LA win.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

Vegas kicked our ass in this game.  We didn’t even threaten tying.  Vegas could have easily added a second.  They had almost all the offense.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2018)

Late but holy shit the Flyers got BTFO


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2018)

Go leafs go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 12, 2018)

Complete disgrace.

Also, I was really in an altered state when I said Plecks was decent


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Kings are finished.  We are probably going to get swept.

Being swept by an expansion team is fucking embarrassing!


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2018)

Vegas is best expansion team ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Late but holy shit the Flyers got BTFO


Happened again yesterday.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2018)

Lightning knock out the Devils, Winnipeg knocks out Minnesota, and San Jose sweeps Anaheim.

Good week.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Lightning knock out the Devils...
> 
> Good week.


One could say that they beat the devil out of them.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2018)

Flyers are winning, best series thus far.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Flyers are winning, best series thus far.



Not for long, they just garanteed their elimination.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Not for long, they just garanteed their elimination.


Guaranteed*

And yeah they choked as usual.  Choke artists!


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2018)

Flyers never had a chance against that team.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Guaranteed*
> 
> And yeah they choked as usual.  Choke artists!





Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Flyers never had a chance against that team.



I mean for a moment it looked like they did when they scored with the extra attacker. 

Truth be told they should have pulled the goalie when they were 5 on 3.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2018)

The score was like 4-2 before the Pens just went into Stanley Cup mode and scored 5 before the Flyers finally answered with another point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 3, 2018)

Seing Las Vegas lose brings joy to the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 3, 2018)

Vegas strong.


----------



## Kuya (May 3, 2018)

TIED

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Seing Las Vegas lose brings joy to the world.


Don't get used to it.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2018)

Let's go Caps!


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 7, 2018)

Woop woop


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

Fuck the Vegas Knights.  It's silly for that city to even have a franchise!!!

Go Jets!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fuck the Vegas Knights.  It's silly for that city to even have a franchise!!!
> 
> Go Jets!!


Many people concur that Vegas franchise is a travesty. However, I gotta admit that they are good sports.
Berryman finally learned how to rig a team into a success after much failures with other desert and tropical teams. There some teens who spent countless hours on nhl 2005 to build a similar team, it’s not something that you ought to get on Day 1.

It’s funny how the Vegas Knights became the leagues equivalent to what the Leafs are in Canada. Permanently destined for ridicule.

Anyway, go jets!

@Mider T  get in here banana bro!


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Many people concur that Vegas franchise is a travesty. However, I gotta admit that they are *good sports.*
> Berryman finally learned how to rig a team into a success after much failures with other desert and tropical teams. There some teens who spent countless hours on nhl 2005 to build a similar team, it’s not something that you ought to get on Day 1.
> 
> It’s funny how the Vegas *Kinights* became the leagues *equivalany* to what the Leafs are in Canada. Permanently destined for ridicule.
> ...


You atrocious grammar makes me want to leave.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

I don't like Tampa Bay having a team either.  They don't support the Buccaneers, Lightning, or the Devil Rays.

Hopefully the Caps will knock them out.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 11, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You atrocious grammar makes me want to leave.



Darn phone autocorrect.

Plus: plural

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't like Tampa Bay having a team either.  They don't support the Buccaneers, Lightning, or the Devil Rays.
> 
> Hopefully the Caps will knock them out.



Tampa bay has a team only because of Snowbirds. In other words, it’s a team, and by default their arena, for Canadian expats. Though they leave plenty of room for visiting fans to have the overwhelming majority.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)

Lol.  3-1 Jets already!


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Lol.  3-1 Jets already!



What a period!


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)

On the NHL Network, Finland is beating Canada by a score of 3-1.  What is this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 12, 2018)

There you go, 4-2 Jets. What a game.


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2018)

this game is lit


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 13, 2018)

Parallax said:


> this game is lit



Very lit. Cloves might actually make a difference for temps.
(Kupchirov’s name, when pronunced quickly sounds like Clou de girofle. Aka cloves in English).


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2018)

That's it.

Lightning are done.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 13, 2018)

They can theoretically score 3 goals in 9 minutes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2018)

Pikke Renne was just too good right now


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> They can theoretically score 3 goals in 9 minutes.


Caps are just better dude.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That's it.
> 
> Lightning are done.



lol. indeed they are.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Caps are just better dude.



I was just trying to make that MD3 reference.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2018)

whelp now it's over. Caps too good right now


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2018)

Washington breathed a sigh of relief when they finally made it past the Penguins.  Now they look really relaxed.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Washington breathed a sigh of relief when they finally made it past the Penguins.  Now they look really relaxed.



I mean at this point in the game, Tampa isn't giving them a hard time.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 13, 2018)

Playing with house money but i do want a shot at that cup though but back to DC for 2 up 2 we'll see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> Playing with house money but i do want a shot at that cup though but back to DC for 2 up 2 we'll see what happens


don't you dare goddamn choke you hear?

You beat those fucking Pens, don't choke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vespy89 (May 13, 2018)

I know man i hope we don't this team feels different somehow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> I know man i hope we don't this team feels different somehow.


do it for Ovechkin


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> I know man i hope we don't this team feels different somehow.



this team better watch this video


----------



## Vespy89 (May 14, 2018)

one day we shall breakthrough and hoist the Cup and i shall be the grand poobah of this thread for as long as the Caps hold the cup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> this team better watch this video



I wasn’t aware of this Washington/Pittsburgh rivalry 
Or Washington/Islanders got that matter as well.

At least this time they beat the pens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vespy89 (May 14, 2018)

We were due for a win against them in the playoffs we had never beat Sid the kid in the playoffs


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> I wasn’t aware of this Washington/Pittsburgh rivalry
> Or Washington/Islanders got that matter as well.
> 
> At least this time they beat the pens.


You should check this Youtuber out. Hes pretty funny and does lots of NHL teams

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You should check this Youtuber out. Hes pretty funny and does lots of NHL teams



I’ll see what he has for the habs, lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> I’ll see what he has for the habs, lol.


Lol


----------



## Vespy89 (May 14, 2018)

he rips my team pretty darn good but funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> he rips my team pretty darn good but funny.


He ripped on the Pens after they lost to your team .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He ripped on the Pens after they lost to your team .


Indeed:


Now, time to watch the bruins:

And here’s one on the sharks:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vespy89 (May 14, 2018)

The one on the Habs is pretty good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 14, 2018)

There is always next game.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 15, 2018)

Whoever wins the west will probably be the one that wins the cup.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

swear to god if Vegas wins, as a fanbase in Canada , I'd go to Las Vegas and burn that town to the ground

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vespy89 (May 15, 2018)

Well game 3 is about to start and i'm surprisingly calm thank the lord for xanax

I'm pretty confident that we'll choke this series away cause thats what we do now where's the whiskey

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2018)

I meant to make fun of Alwaysmind yesterday  

HAHAHAHA

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 15, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I meant to make fun of Alwaysmind yesterday
> 
> HAHAHAHA



But you didn’t


----------



## Vespy89 (May 15, 2018)

Pretty soon you'll all be able to laugh at me.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 15, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> Pretty soon you'll all be able to laugh at me.



The urge to use the smile rep is too great but I’ll obey your request and not laugh until the series is over.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 15, 2018)

Always remember its just a game much more important things in life

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 15, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> Always remember its just a game much more important things in life



Except for Stamkos and Johnston. They are pretty bruised up. Pretty sure it’s not just a game for them.

But indeed. Somewhere a kid needs his passport to go to school everyday. This  game is nothing in the grand scheme of life.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 15, 2018)

its at least going 6 or 7 it was never gonna be a sweep the bolts are way too good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 15, 2018)

Caps almost came back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vespy89 (May 15, 2018)

Ehh on to the next one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> Ehh on to the next one




don't do it dammit!!!


----------



## Vespy89 (May 16, 2018)

i'm used to the heartbreak so no surprise with last nights result.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 16, 2018)

Darn those knights.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 16, 2018)

They look absolutely unstoppable right now.


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2018)

Golden Knight dominance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vespy89 (May 16, 2018)

Go figure Vegas is gonna be a cup champion before my team does,oh well that team is stacked.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 17, 2018)

Fuckin knights. 
Though their preshow was hilarious as f.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Golden Knight dominance


Fuck off you sacks of shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vespy89 (May 17, 2018)

Man if we could get backstrom back in the lineup we could possibly win the series.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 17, 2018)

Noooooooooo!


----------



## Vespy89 (May 17, 2018)

This has got to be the maddest i have ever been taking a break from this thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2018)

Goddammit Caps


----------



## Vespy89 (May 18, 2018)

I told you Dean they will always find a way to caps it up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> I told you Dean they will always find a way to caps it up.


if they lose, Urinating Tree will be as pissed as me 

prepare the Conglaturation videos


----------



## Vespy89 (May 18, 2018)

Well i will be sure to avoid you and that snarky snob.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> Well i will be sure to avoid you and that snarky snob.


 but then he's gonna do one on the Nationals afterwards


----------



## Vespy89 (May 18, 2018)

We shall deal with that in the fall

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 18, 2018)

Freakin bullshit


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> We shall deal with that in the fall


When you get out on the  first round ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Freakin bullshit


Canada needs to be its own LOLCOW


----------



## Vespy89 (May 19, 2018)

Yes exactly Dean when we get out of the NLDS i honestly don't think we'll make it to the playoffs this year.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Freakin bullshit


Got you on suicide watch


----------



## Vespy89 (May 19, 2018)

Heh me and mind are probably both gonna be on suicide watch lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2018)

Hossa is retiring


----------



## Vespy89 (May 19, 2018)

He's had an outstanding career helping win multiple cups for the B-hawks 

i'm done we'll try again next season until then tata.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 19, 2018)

Dammit, bolts won


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2018)

Golden Knights are in!  History!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2018)

Come on Bolts, kick the NHL's boyfriend ass in the Stanley Cup Final


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Golden Knights are in!  History!



Had to rig the extension draft though in order to make it.

Bettmsn learned from his previous desert teams.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (May 20, 2018)

It has been quite the coincidence that Los Vegas expansion draft has done well. Fleury in the sim league for next year is about top 6 for regular season and top goalie in free agency. See him getting 12M for the right team. Got beat by the Los Vegas roster and the goalie was Greiss lol. Sad to say there are two goalies that wont be doing squat next year and am in a somewhat of a bind. 5.3 1F for another goalie who is rated 13th maybe with 30M cap room would be a move.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

I mean, when you have a rigged af expansion draft where you can literally not screw up and end up with an awesome team, I guess that's historic.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I mean, when you have a rigged af expansion draft where you can literally not screw up and end up with an awesome team, I guess that's historic.



Though I gotta say Vegas actually has fans, un’ike Phœnix, dallas and Florida panthers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Poor Vespy, has to witness another Washington team choke in the playoffs


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> un’ike Phœnix, dallas


Wtf is this?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

I still believe in GOATvechkin, but lord knows why I do.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (May 21, 2018)

BTW JAM, only player from Vegas playing for sim team, barring free agents is best even strength unless frakenstat 1D Milano used as strick even strength specialist wiht his whole what is it 10 or 11 minutes. Do have TJ Tynan as a small hopeful, lol
Dont think there is anybody else


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2018)

Game 7 for Caps and Lightning!


----------



## Vespy89 (May 21, 2018)

We live for one more game and the reward is getting curb stomped by Vegas.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> We live for one more game and the reward is getting curb stomped by Vegas.


actually Caps match up well with Knights. If anything , Ovechkin might go off in the Stanley Cup Finals, IF they make it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

GOATvechkin will have at least 4 hat tricks in the finals.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Vespy89 (May 22, 2018)

Gotta make it first also we haven't won a road game 7 in a while

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> Gotta make it first also we haven't won a road game 7 in a while


this is where Ovechkin needs to show up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

GOATvechkin needs to take 20 shots in game 7.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vespy89 (May 22, 2018)

Man my nerves are gonna be a total wreck tomorrow night but you all will enjoy my suffering i demand it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> GOATvechkin needs to take 20 shots in game 7.


no joke the dude has to be aggressive. His legacy's on the line

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vespy89 (May 22, 2018)

We gotta play like we did last night to have a shot at moving on anything less won't get the job done.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

GOATvechkin goating

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (May 23, 2018)

Wilson showing up for his team, taking out the big guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2018)

Yo it's your time Ovechkin, go beat dat ass

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (May 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yo it's your time Ovechkin, go beat dat ass


Damn right!


----------



## Lurko (May 23, 2018)

Cap time! Baby! Baby!


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 23, 2018)

Huzzah!


----------



## Lurko (May 23, 2018)

Tampa playing dirty as fuck, they need another asskicking.


----------



## Lurko (May 23, 2018)

Let's Go!


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 23, 2018)

The sun dissipates the lightning.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> The sun dissipates the lightning.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 23, 2018)

I forgot to add the eagle but whatevs.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 23, 2018)

getting so darn close now


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 23, 2018)

Na Na Na Na, 
Na Na Na Na,
Hey hey hey,
Goodbye!


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> getting so darn close now


Is this a joke?


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 23, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Is this a joke?


It is a joke that they didn’t let the players play those 7.3 seconds.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

GOATvechkin


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2018)

Lightning went out like some bitches.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 23, 2018)

Time for Vegas to croak.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

Time for the Golden Knights to learn you can't just fucking buy and cheat your way to a Stanley Cup.


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2018)

Who is a brand new franchise buying and cheating?

Gonna be nice when they win.  They won't sweep, it'll go to game 6.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Time for the Golden Knights to learn you can't just fucking buy and cheat your way to a Stanley Cup.



A newspaper here argued that they didn’t buu their way, they simply used untapped talents their original teams would not allow them to demonstrate.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> A newspaper here argued that they didn’t buu their way, they simply used untapped talents their original teams would not allow them to demonstrate.



Yeah, $500 million sure didn't rig anything.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

Mider T said:
			
		

> Who is a brand new franchise buying and cheating?
> 
> Gonna be nice when they win.  They won't sweep, it'll go to game 6.



Spotted the casual.


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2018)

No response?  I win

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lurko (May 23, 2018)

Wilson a boss.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

Gonna be great when GOATvechkin destroys Fleury.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vespy89 (May 23, 2018)

It'll be quite interesting series we'll see how it goes but it feels damn good to be ECF champions

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

Good.  Lightning are gone.  Now contract that franchise.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 26, 2018)

New video is out:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (May 26, 2018)

Who do you guys think is going to win it all????


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 26, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Who do you guys think is going to win it all????


Ovie!


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 26, 2018)

Though they only met twice and both times the caps lost.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Who do you guys think is going to win it all????


The Capitals.


----------



## Lurko (May 26, 2018)

I want caps to win but las vegas scares me.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 26, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I want caps to win but las vegas scares me.


All we have to fear is fear itself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2018)

The Washington Ovechkins win in three. I say three, because it'll be such a blowout Vegas will forfeit game four.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2018)

What the fuck did I just see? A little extra.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 28, 2018)

Dammit!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2018)

Alex let me down but Ryan didn't look all that tough tonight.


----------



## Mider T (May 28, 2018)

Golden Knights win game 1 and Warriors win Western Conference Finals!  Good night tonight!

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Lance (May 29, 2018)

I love Vegas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 30, 2018)

Now it’s 1-1. Congrats Washington.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2018)

Yup.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

Eat shit, Mider T!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

GOATvechkin goating

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2018)

Now they got to win three more.


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Eat shit, Mider T!


The Caps almost lost a 3-1 lead, not even mad


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The Caps almost lost a 3-1 lead, not even mad



Calm down, it's just one loss. Holy shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2018)

Thanks Holbyt 

Fuck you Vegas :WOW

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 31, 2018)

The most hated team since the leafs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> The most hated team since the leafs.


The Leafs are fun to make fun of though

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The Leafs are fun to make fun of though



So will Vegas.  
Will makes us forget about Arizona, at least there’s one successful desert team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> So will Vegas.
> Will makes us forget about Arizona, at least there’s one successful desert team.


Arizona is a joke and shouldn't exist


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Arizona is a joke and shouldn't exist


Hey, maybe next year it will work!

Nhl will reluctantly save Calgary but god forbid the ice melts in Arizona they are all over saying it must be saved.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Hey, maybe next year it will work!
> 
> Nhl won’t do shut to save Calgary but god forbid the ice melts in Arizona they are all over saying it must be saved.



Funny enough Urinating Tree spoke about how people in Arizona just don't give a shit about sports in general.

Way to waste money Bettashit


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Funny enough Urinating Tree spoke about how people in Arizona just don't give a shit about sports in general.
> 
> Way to waste money Bettashit



But hey it’s part of his mandate. Next teams to expand in the west, the Shanghai dragons, Hong Kong Bankers, Beijing Walls and to balance the east, Quebec (maybe, probably) and the Somali Pirates, that is if the Zimbabwe Lions don’t get their arena build in time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Calm down, it's just one loss. Holy shit.


Didn't realize I flew off the handle there.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 31, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Didn't realize I flew off the handle there.



Geez, you really took the loss personally hear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vespy89 (May 31, 2018)

Need to be a bit sharper going home i'd like to see us impose are will we are the more physical team.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 31, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> Need to be a bit sharper going home i'd like to see us impose are our will we are the more physical team.


*our

@Mider T your are losing your touch. I ninja’d you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vespy89 (May 31, 2018)

Damn my grammar is horrendous sorry Mind our game needs to be sharper from the start.


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Geez, you really took the loss personally hear.


Here*


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 31, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Here*


Wrong. Hear hear.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2018)

Caps about to win again.........Fuck you vegas :WOW

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 2, 2018)

Woop woop!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2018)

Caps need two more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2018)

Ovechkin becoming the man I knew he'd become

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ovechkin becoming the man I knew he'd become



The hero that Gotham needs and deserves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir  bro GOATvechkin struck again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> The hero that Gotham needs and deserves.



Indeed 

and Fluery the fodder that Vegas deserves

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yin (Jun 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ovechkin becoming the man I knew he'd become


I miss when ya used to update your avi from time to time boy.
Ps: Wassup.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2018)

Loli said:


> I miss when ya used to update your avi from time to time boy.
> Ps: Wassup.


everyone loves my GOW set though. So do I


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Indeed
> 
> and Fluery the fodder that Vegas deserves


He chokes more than a pornstar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yin (Jun 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> everyone loves my GOW set though. So do I


You're the only person here rockin' it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2018)

Loli said:


> You're the only person here rockin' it.


cause nobody's ready .........BOY!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> He chokes more than a pornstar.


ouch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2018)

GOATVECHKIN!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 2, 2018)

Still a long way to go these next 2 will be the hardest to obtain but nothing worth having ever comes easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2018)

Wilson has a lot of heart.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 3, 2018)

Fleury basically the worst goalie in NHL history.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lance (Jun 3, 2018)

The flower is welting. He blossomed too early this playoffs.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> ouch


He sure is


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

GOATvechkin da GOAT who is currently GOATing will henceforth be referred to as GODvechkin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2018)

This reminds me of the blackhawks wins.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 4, 2018)

Huzzzzaaaahhh!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

Hahahahahahahhaa FUCK YOU VEGAS!!! :WOW

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2018)

Fucking love Wilson, Caps in Vegas's head.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 4, 2018)

Just noticed that the next game is on Election Day in Ontario. I smell a conspiracy!!!!!:WOW:WOW

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 4, 2018)

Sparks are going to fly though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

Eat shit, Mider T!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 5, 2018)

One win away not gonna count my chickens before they hatch but expect a party if they do end up winning the cup


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2018)

Let's go Vegas!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

GODvechkin

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

Eat shit, Mider T!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2018)

Ah well, congrats to the Caps!  Maybe I'll go to DC this weekend and see the celebration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 7, 2018)

How’s that song go again? Fuckya fuckyaaaa Las Vegas!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2018)

Congrats @Vespy89 

Fuck you Vegas :WOW


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2018)

Still, they could have let Vegas win and make history

Not too mad though, Vegas was favored to win this game so I bet against them.  Ca$h

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 8, 2018)

damn this feels so good too bad i'm medicated on xanax so i guess i'm grand poobah of this thread now for at least until next april.


----------



## Lance (Jun 8, 2018)

I am so happy for Ovi.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 8, 2018)

He's really earned it if anyone finds a Caps championship banner i can use as a sig plz let me know.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2018)

mfw some bitch flashed her titties to the Capitals while Ovechkin was skating around with the cup

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

I missed the chick flash

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 8, 2018)

I guess i'll see you all next season ^_^ until then i'll see you around the forums

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

Vespy89 said:


> I guess i'll see you all next season ^_^ until then i'll see you around the forums


Enjoy your title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lance (Jun 16, 2018)

WTF is this stupid ass trade.....

1 for 1 trade. Alex for Max.
OMG.
Fire Marc


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 16, 2018)

Lance said:


> WTF is this stupid ass trade.....
> 
> 1 for 1 trade. Alex for Max.
> OMG.
> Fire Marc


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2018)

Barry Trotz resigned.  Cinncinatus.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 18, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Barry Trotz resigned.  Cinncinatus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2018)

The Breadman is seeking to leave Columbus Blue Jackets

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Jun 20, 2018)

1/4 forwards on sim team (well including former, Saad) Jenner Anderson and Milano lol

Also late congrats to Caps fans, want Holtby to back to norms in regular season stats (him and Murray are going to basically ruin the sim season coming up)

And not that he had a chance in hell with the riding up here, Crowder did come in second. Cant blame for taking a shot, at least Thilbeault was turfed


----------



## Lurko (Jun 20, 2018)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> 1/4 forwards on sim team (well including former, Saad) Jenner Anderson and Milano lol
> 
> Also late congrats to Caps fans, want Holtby to back to norms in regular season stats (him and Murray are going to basically ruin the sim season coming up)
> 
> And not that he had a chance in hell with the riding up here, Crowder did come in second. Cant blame for taking a shot, at least Thilbeault was turfed


Wilson is tougher..


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Jun 20, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Wilson is tougher..


Not a huge fan of hockeyfights.com but quality of competition

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2018)

Hoping for the Blackhawks for to trade up somehow


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2018)

Barry Trotz to the Islanders


----------



## Lance (Jun 25, 2018)

For some reason, Montreal isn't going after JT 

Makes sense, given our abundance of Top line Center


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Blackhawks should go after Tavares goddammit, to put Toews in the second line where he deserves to be that damn failure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2018)

Wtf is going on with the Lightning?


----------



## Lance (Jul 11, 2018)

They are loading up.
They are going to get fucked by the Cap pretty soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Ray Emery died today


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Ray Emery died today


Hey Dean


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Aug 5, 2018)

Just brutal going through free agency in local sim league, the prices are getting quite atrocious and stressful but did get minimum targets. New sim too with an old company shirt that was bought out long ago called algorithmics inc. lol but knew somebody who worked there, but anyway very much relieved and actually relax with a treat instead of bidding with one


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

Stan Mikita died today 

RIP sir.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Lance (Aug 8, 2018)

RIP indeed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2018)

Start off the season with five OT's and now getting our asses whipped

smdh.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2018)

Crittenton Children’s Center at St. Luke’s Hospital


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2018)

Mider Transylvania said:


> could not blitz FKS 3T Saskue Uchiha


suddenly living somewhere else besides LA doesn't seem so bad 



also god I hate Hawks d 


also damn Toronto started off fire and now going back to meh where they are comfy


----------



## Lance (Oct 28, 2018)

ROFL
Matthews is already close to being labelled as "injury prone"

Get fucked Toronto.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 6, 2018)

Guess who will b staying for extra practice.



> *‘I haven’t paid attention in three weeks’: Sens players caught knocking coaches, laughing about team on video*
> Staff Reporter
> 
> Updated: November 5, 2018
> ...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Guess who will b staying for extra practice.


Least they're honest about it 



Blackhawks fired Coach Q


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Nov 14, 2018)

What is going to happen to Bishop this season, hope he will still have good stats for fantasy.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 14, 2018)

Ever since the Habs traded patches the Golden Knights have sucked.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Nov 15, 2018)

I remember the expansion draft in the sim league and they selected Marco Dano, who was a frankenstat low minutes but then they added even more fatigue rules. Sometime in between got offered Matt Murray for Bishop. Asked for Bishop and a defenceman that is probably doing great this year but havent followed him. Got turned down but needed Bishops stats from last year as Murray absolutely terrible in the rankings, and long/short stony got Bishop and Vegas 3/4 backup Dansk, last time I heard about him they put him on waivers and think nobody picked him up. lol.

Edit glad at least Beauvillier got a trifecta friend told me eariler breaking a drought and all I know he was demoted to 4th. Valuable stats last year


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 5, 2018)

In the fantasy league someone last night floated Nylander as an air biscuit lol Kinda pissed Leivo is gone but happy he went to the Canucks.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 6, 2018)

Thank-you Leafs. We sparked one for the game and Sparks killed the streak and killed the buzz for us.

edit: The curse of Josh Leivo


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2018)

Flyers just fired their coach

Also speaking of Flyers...


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 17, 2018)

lol that was hillarious when that happened


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 30, 2018)

I hope the Hutch is clutch, Sparks getting into a snide


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Feb 24, 2019)

Devastating loss for the Habs tonite, like what the hell happened lol Sorry dude to Alwaysmind, Montreal could have dominated Toronto but just collapsed. Mathews has a Kessel shot trying to pinpoint him as a player, lol Wendel Clarke wrist shot more like


----------



## Lance (Feb 24, 2019)

Fuck dude. Yee. I hope we get to fuck Toronto in the playoffs.
I will be happy.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 24, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Devastating loss for the Habs tonite, like what the hell happened lol Sorry dude to Alwaysmind, Montreal could have dominated Toronto but just collapsed. Mathews has a Kessel shot trying to pinpoint him as a player, lol Wendel Clarke wrist shot more like



I cane in the bar it was 3-1. When I left it was 6-3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2019)

Patrick Kane doing Patrick Kane things


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I cane in the bar it was 3-1. When I left it was 6-3


Yea blown leads always suck. You'll bounce back


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Feb 24, 2019)

Lance said:


> Fuck dude. Yee. I hope we get to fuck Toronto in the playoffs.
> I will be happy.


Montreal got its lynchpin plain sheared last night's debacle. Toronto needed to win that game too so bad, Leafs are still short a big D, Muzzin has always been a tweener 1st pairing and anchor 2nd pairing career.  Nylander deal was stupid, they could have traded him to vancouver when his value was high and got Tanev (dont know was just wishful thinking dont even know how tanev is doing this season)

 Still can't believe Max Domi is playing for Montreal. Still have Borgman on my fantasy team and in our current season trade deadline just finished again got Letang and Kessel for moneyball price of 4M and gave up DeAngelo, anotehr slow prosepct D, and Oscar Dansk

My nephew is having his cool class trip to some slopes, everything is okay and they missed the freezing drizzle when they left at 4:00am 
so all is good.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 25, 2019)

That nhl trade deadline.
I’m glad so far Montreal didn’t do major trades. 
The team isn’t that bad and only needs small tweaks here and there so I agree that the trade they made today made sense.

Didn’t give up prospect for big names.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Feb 25, 2019)

Good they got rid of Lindholm, Moore and Petan are interesting for sparking slackers. 

Montreal versus Toronto if possible in the conference finals would be glorious for the ages and I , please make it so

last time I think it was even possible was 2002 playoffs but MOntreal lost to Carolina


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Feb 25, 2019)

Thank-you Alwaysmind, I cant belive how Price has bounced back, I have a rival team in my fantasy league that owns Price at big bucks too, certainly not moneyball but now doesnt matter becuase we changed sims. Anyway I always want Price to well and be happy in Montreal for the fans and his family


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 25, 2019)

Finally a goal. Devils may be low in the standings but they are playing well defensively tonight.


----------



## Lance (Feb 26, 2019)

We scored all the goals. :3


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2019)

Flyers traded Simmonds to the Red Wings?

Spicy.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 27, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Flyers traded Simmonds to the Red Wings?
> 
> Spicy.



Looks like they needed him yesterday.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 27, 2019)

This is hilarious:


> *Sens fan turns to Photoshop to track 2017 lineup to the present*
> 
> Updated: February 26, 2019
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Feb 27, 2019)

Just to think of all the years in the basement, dark days of Ballard, all the mis-management et all Leafs have honestly managed to build a contender (except for defence and obviously need more grit) Telling you right now Mawttews should move to wing and Kadri do the same

edit:crew is over for game to-nite. Meatball and Joe better pick up some half and half cream on the ride over or someone is getting murdered lol


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2019)

These rule changes suck dick. well, some of them. I hope it doesn't go through.


Let the team carry cap hit for suspended player. Its a punishment.
No swearing? da fuck. Let them swear all they want. Who the fuck cares?
Pre-game warm up helmet... fuck you. Its their choice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2019)

Lance said:


> These rule changes suck dick. well, some of them. I hope it doesn't go through.
> 
> 
> Let the team carry cap hit for suspended player. Its a punishment.
> ...


NHL  trying to be upstanding citizens while also keeping the fights.

Lel the hypocrisy


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 12, 2019)

Our boy Carey has more victories than Jacques Plante!


----------



## Lance (Mar 16, 2019)

Oh nonononononononono

This is a disaster.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 16, 2019)

Indeed


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2019)

Lightning stand at the top


----------



## Lance (Mar 19, 2019)

I am kinda not that mad. This draft isn't that deep so its what ever. 
But next season, we better either be solid into play offs or tanks for good pick. 
Montreal can't become next toronto. I amma have to move out of Ontario.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

Who wants Patrick Kane?


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Mar 21, 2019)

Since everthing is just a gimmick/school play/smoke n' pony show, should just have more Canadian matchups

just saying (lol not because Boston probably gonna smoke us, i can not tell a lie lololo)


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 21, 2019)

Columbus must lose tonight


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 21, 2019)

Habs must win


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 21, 2019)

We should never have left the Forum tabarnack!


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Mar 21, 2019)

Have Josh Anderson and Jenner on fantasy team so it is bittersweet but in this so-called new NHL it would be a travesty if Montreal didnt make 'er. Am I going to die before Montreal and Toronto face each other to go to the Cup or this league needs to be shattered into 1000 pieces?

Edit: in my very boring life I did go to a game at Maple Leaf Gardens, forget maybe 19 and also went with my friend's family to go see an Ott/Col game maybe 6 years ago (he divorced now). That's my whole enite explicit fan expereince, of course been to lots of Wolves games in long past lol Lol that one dude went to highschool same one I went to before and then married a certain country singer in Nashville lol dude was legit though


----------



## Lance (Mar 23, 2019)

Jesus christ. Tampa goal difference is 100

Imagine they get bounced the first round.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 23, 2019)

What a game. Good job Montreal!


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Mar 23, 2019)

Montreal needed that to get off the snide, meanwhile the Leafs showed tonite to my fellow Leaf fans (i know who you are) we are not close to even being a deep playoff team. Some Leaf fans cannot accept reality, would be nice if they were cinderella fellas but they are not top contenders.

lol Montreal and Toronto should have done an entire roster shuffle at the trade deadline (new rule Bettman: canuck teams will be exempt from collusion lolololol)


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2019)

Tampa Bay is the 4th team to reach 59 wins


----------



## Lance (Mar 29, 2019)

POSADJP OJDFPOJASO JFP AJSFKJPODJKF POSKJDFL KJSD

Man. What a bummer game. RIP


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 5, 2019)

Sharing the pain Habs fans, really sucks missing like that. Anyway playoff format needs to be kicked to the curb, at least if it were Leafs and Habs first round it would have been an awesome season. Then winner faces Jets for the cup, i know technicolour dreaming lol


----------



## Lance (Apr 5, 2019)

I feel like crying cause we lost to Jackets and Canes back to back.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 5, 2019)

Next year!


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 5, 2019)

Lance said:


> I feel like crying cause we lost to Jackets and Canes back to back.


Reality bites, Leafs should have faced Montreal or Tampa but everyone knows Leafs weaknesses were not addressed during the trade deadline. No solid 1st pairing defensive Dman. And Leafs are all offense no defense, all filler no killer. Traded Leivo, stuck with Sparks the no clutch unlike Hutch and whole bunch of losers like Nylander with that 7M anchor of a contract.  Do Habs fans have a cap dump equivalent to trade us for him lol
C'mon I know you guys want him, he's got sooo much potential like his Dad. Hey I dont know give us that kid Domi for him lololo Just kicking the "corsi guru" twerp GM even if he was GM for the Soo Greyhounds. SOmething is not right and think they just kept all secret. GM would have known turnover stats. Boston gonna eat Leafs alive with turnovers.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 5, 2019)

Tampa Bay is going to destroy the Blue Jackets, that team is stacked.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 5, 2019)

Habs don't have a bad team, they just failed to capitalize on powerplays all season long. It's sad that they only managed to figure out the right fix in the last 5 games of the season. I was quite happy that Bergevin made no impulsive trade at the deadline. Gave away nothing for a viable prospect.


----------



## Lance (Apr 5, 2019)

Tampa should destroy every TBH


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 6, 2019)

Calgary is also a powerhouse right now.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 6, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Tampa Bay is going to destroy the Blue Jackets, that team is stacked.


Yeah they are stacked to the you know what in the tractor trailer. Tampa Bay is a complete team. Still Tampa Bay is a funny team but not organized at all but still have some interesting players.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 6, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Calgary is also a powerhouse right now.


Haven't been following Calgary, yeah mr. hockey turned into mr hockey this season lol. Want Calgary to advance too but am still an Oilers fan too so bittersweet and also some dude in fantasy has Giordano (spelling) on a big contract so was wishing for a bad season lol i am selfish.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 6, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Haven't been following Calgary, yeah mr. hockey turned into mr hockey this season lol. Want Calgary to advance too but am still an Oilers fan too so bittersweet and also some dude in fantasy has Giordano (spelling) on a big contract so was wishing for a bad season lol i am selfish.



Point wise they are in top shape. The last game of the season will decide which wild card team they will face.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 6, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Habs don't have a bad team, they just failed to capitalize on powerplays all season long. It's sad that they only managed to figure out the right fix in the last 5 games of the season. I was quite happy that Bergevin made no impulsive trade at the deadline. Gave away nothing for a viable prospect.


Yeah dont fall into the basement trap and make any rash moves but clean out the dead weight as soon as possible. Gallagher, Bryon, Domi two-way scoring and grit, lol they would have been great on the Leafs versus Boston.


----------



## Lance (Apr 6, 2019)

Leafs fans can be happy as they want. I have nothing against them but they are up against the cap pretty much and they need atleast 2 on the back and one proper back up based on Sparks this season. I dunno how they will manage.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 6, 2019)

Lance said:


> Leafs fans can be happy as they want. I have nothing against them but they are up against the cap pretty much and they need atleast 2 on the back and one proper back up based on Sparks this season. I dunno how they will manage.


That's okay wish I had more of my friends who are hardcore Leaf fans provide just even a little critque, lots of Leafs fans are brainwashed and Boston is gonna most likely smoke them, still holding out hope anything can happen in the playoffs


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 6, 2019)

GG for the season ender Habs fans.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 6, 2019)

Poehling’s hat trick + shootout goals was amazing. 

Kids got the rookie vibe. Like when Austin Mathews scored 5 goals in his first season.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 6, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Poehling’s hat trick + shootout goals was amazing.
> 
> Kids got the rookie vibe. Like when Austin Mathews scored 5 goals in his first season.


So glad for that dude last time rookie said it (for Habs?) 1943 lol or something like that

So glad also it wasnt a blowout, perfect sendoff for Bob Cole


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 6, 2019)

Yup


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 6, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> So glad for that dude last time rookie said it (for Habs?) 1943 lol or something like that
> 
> So glad also it wasnt a blowout, perfect sendoff for Bob Cole



What a crisp voice he still has at 85.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 6, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> What a crisp voice he still has at 85.


Dude had his voice of old going tonite, buddies and me watched the game and had a good time despite them being rose-coloured Leafs fans.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 6, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Dude had his voice of old going tonite, buddies and me watched the game and had a good time despite them being rose-coloured Leafs fans.


I may be a Habs fan, but I am one of those who rather see Boston lose to the Leafs than the other way aroung (sorry @Mael ). Priorities are priorities.

Though one guy at the pub I go to is the opposite. So engrained he is in the life of rivalries that he rather cheer for the Florida Panthers than for Toronto. lol


----------



## Lance (Apr 11, 2019)

WTF is this? EPIC Upset night?
Every under dog won. LMFAO


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 11, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 11, 2019)

I am ready for a serving of humble crow now please


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 11, 2019)

Go Calgary! 

I have them winning the cup.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

Yeah!!!


----------



## Lance (Apr 12, 2019)

Tampa? Hello?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

Lance said:


> Tampa? Hello?



Tampa wasn’t supposed to suck. Many, including myself, thought that they would destroy Columbus.


----------



## Lance (Apr 12, 2019)

Same. After they lost first game, I thought they would roll next 4.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

That Vegas/San Jose game just got exiting.

And the Jets series is intense. Neck in neck every game.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 13, 2019)

Hate to say it but go Calgary, go all Canadian teams


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 13, 2019)

Come jets. You can beat st,Louis


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 13, 2019)

The two teams I thought would destroy their opponents are getting hammered by them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

ah NHL playoffs. Probably the best playoffs  after being the NCAA tourney.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2019)

Just saw the Alex fight. That was savage... Damn.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 17, 2019)

Glad th pens are out. Can’t wait for Urinating tree’s video.


In the meantime:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Glad th pens are out. Can’t wait for Urinating tree’s video.
> 
> 
> In the meantime:


----------



## Lurko (Apr 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


>


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


>


UT the GOAT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> UT the GOAT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


>


yeah I know that's you when you talk about sports


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yeah I know that's you when you talk about sports


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 19, 2019)

Fuck man, Calgary suddenly started to suck.


----------



## Lance (Apr 20, 2019)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHA.

What a playoffs.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 20, 2019)

I had Calgary win the cup given their  record was as almost as good as when they last won the cup and how the other teams floundered late in the season.

I guess I’ll go with the Islanders as finalists then.


----------



## Lance (Apr 21, 2019)

All the top teams out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Dem Sharks


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 24, 2019)

> *Rest of Canada relieved they no longer have to cheer for Boston*
> 9 hours ago
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 24, 2019)

Lance said:


> All the top teams out.



I read that some players want to revert back to the old playoff system. While the current one is good for rivalries, the way it’s set up is that the top teams face each other the first round, so in the end, it’s not really the best team that wins the cup.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 24, 2019)

Caps better win.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 24, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Caps better win.



They better, I had them in my prediction.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 24, 2019)

Calisse, Hurricanes won.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 24, 2019)

Okay. I’mma cheer for the Islanders for now.


----------



## Lance (Apr 24, 2019)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA

Imagine Island actually wins cup. That would be the biggerst fuck you to Johnny Toronto and Leafs.


----------



## Lance (Apr 24, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I read that some players want to revert back to the old playoff system. While the current one is good for rivalries, the way it’s set up is that the top teams face each other the first round, so in the end, it’s not really the best team that wins the cup.



Yee. I don't like this at all. I prefer the old as well.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 24, 2019)

Lance said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Imagine Island actually wins cup. That would be the biggerst fuck you to Johnny Toronto and Leafs.



My nhl bracket actually had the Islanders face the Flames in the final, Flames winning. So who knows.

So now it might be Sharks vs islanders


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


>


And now Columbus is next. :3


----------



## Juub (May 26, 2019)

Bruins in 6.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 26, 2019)

blues in 12.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 26, 2019)

Sorry mate, I"m a habs fan, can't cheer for the teddy bear.


----------



## Lance (May 27, 2019)

Blues in 5


----------



## Juub (May 27, 2019)

Lance said:


> Blues in 5


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

Lance said:


> Blues in 5


----------



## Lance (Jun 2, 2019)

oh well.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 7, 2019)

Boston fans are super pissed now. That missed tripping call was insane.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 7, 2019)

Someone shared this on a discord. Bruins fans are fighting each other.


----------



## Juub (Jun 8, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Boston fans are super pissed now. That missed tripping call was insane.


NHL refs fuck up on a daily basis. I won’t lose sleep over the Bruins losing. How many times has Marchand gotten away with his stupid shit?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 8, 2019)

Juub said:


> NHL refs fuck up on a daily basis. I won’t lose sleep over the Bruins losing. How many times has Marchand gotten away with his stupid shit?



I’m no way a bruins fan lol. I’m just saying that it’s pretty amazing that refs missed it lol. 

Though from a certain angle it did look like the players slipped. 

But we all know Bettman rigs the nhl.


----------



## Juub (Jun 8, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I’m no way a bruins fan lol. I’m just saying that it’s pretty amazing that refs missed it lol.
> 
> Though from a certain angle it did look like the players slipped.
> 
> But we all know Bettman rigs the nhl.


Oh not saying you are. Just saying everyone in the NHL is on the receiving end of a bad call every so often.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 8, 2019)

Juub said:


> Oh not saying you are. Just saying everyone in the NHL is on the receiving end of a bad call every so often.



Though it does suck when s goal is scored when the play should have been stopped. Lol.

For me, I hated the penguins ever since that noncall the year they won:


----------



## Lance (Oct 13, 2019)

Here is hoping its our year to make playoffs. If we get in and Price heats up in April, we could make some real noise.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

I know the NHL thread  is rarely active but, I figured there was more NHL fans.

Damn


----------



## Lance (Oct 27, 2019)

MAN. It feels good to be living in Toronto tonight.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Lance (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank god Don Cherry is gone.


----------



## Lance (Nov 11, 2019)

IMO, he should have been let go 7-8 years ago when he was trashing European players. Specially Russians.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 11, 2019)

FK YOU SPORTSNET!!! You fire Grapes, you killed “Coach’s Corner”!


----------



## mechaBD (Mar 6, 2020)

With Boston first in the east and st Louis first in the west are we going to see a Stanley cup repeat this year?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 6, 2020)

RIP Pocket Rocket


----------



## mechaBD (Mar 6, 2020)

11 Stanley cups. Most ever. That is one hell of an achievement. RIP.


----------



## Lance (Mar 7, 2020)

mechaBD said:


> With Boston first in the east and st Louis first in the west are we going to see a Stanley cup repeat this year?



I believe in Tampa this year.


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2020)

This is prob getting suspended tomorrow as well. Like NBA. GGs.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 12, 2020)

Yea. I feel it’s going to be playoffs starting Saturday and no one will be able to attend games


----------



## Prince of Pop (Mar 12, 2020)

mechaBD said:


> With Boston first in the east and st Louis first in the west are we going to see a Stanley cup repeat this year?



Bruins vs Blues Part 2? No! 



Lance said:


> This is prob getting suspended tomorrow as well. Like NBA. GGs.



I’d rather they paused instead of cancelling the season. I’m not happy about this, cause I wanna see Pastrnak becoming the first Bruin since Cam Neely to score 50+ goals, but I can take that they can temporarily pause the season.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 12, 2020)

Prince of Pop said:


> Bruins vs Blues Part 2? No!
> 
> 
> 
> I’d rather they paused instead of cancelling the season. I’m not happy about this, cause I wanna see Pastrnak becoming the first Bruin since Cam Neely to score 50+ goals, but I can take that they can temporarily pause the season.



I think it is paused until June and . Bettman asked the arenas to be made available in July.


----------



## Prince of Pop (May 25, 2020)

They’re making a 24 team playoff format. Ugh. I really don’t like that idea.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 25, 2020)

Prince of Pop said:


> They’re making a 24 team playoff format. Ugh. I really don’t like that idea.



They didn’t have much option. With a third of the season cancelled the wild card team were fucked. So everyone who was in the chase got a spot


----------



## Lance (May 25, 2020)

I actually have no problem at all.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 25, 2020)

it Is essentially a extended wild card berth, though the teams waiting for the wild cards to beat each other up have an advantage


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 25, 2020)

but then again, them waiting too long might make them less ready. They may be fresh but the teams that just advanced will be in battle mode.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2020)

Seattle's new team is called the Kraken



I wish I were making this up.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 23, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Seattle's new team is called the Kraken
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I were making this up.



Release the Kraken!

Better name than the golden knights.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 23, 2020)

They should have resurrected the Metropolitans like Ottawa and the Sens.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 23, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Seattle's new team is called the Kraken
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I were making this up.



Logo is cool but you look unhappy.

Did you want Hartford to get a team back instead? You wanted another name?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2020)

I want the logo to not look like the S middle schoolers in the 90s drew on their notebooks.


----------



## Lance (Jul 23, 2020)

No way. Golden Knights is MUCH better compared to "Kraken"


----------



## Lance (Jul 29, 2020)

ITS BACK BOIS


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2020)

God I hope the Bs aren't rusty.  They won the President's Trophy but to me, judging by Tampa Bay, that's not always a good sign.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Aug 2, 2020)

I wonder how this is going to play out considering a significant portion of the NHL are Europeans, Europeans from nations that probably don't give much of a shit like Russia, Ukraine, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Finland, etc.


----------



## Lance (Aug 5, 2020)

1 more. 1 MORE. Fuck you PENS. Stupid Penguin. Waddle back to States.


----------



## Lance (Aug 7, 2020)

Shea Weber has beard fit for Stanley Cup finals.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2020)

GO HOME OILERS YOU GOT UPSET BY THE HAWKS!!


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2020)

Lance said:


> Shea Weber has beard fit for Stanley Cup finals.


Canucks > Canadiens.


----------



## Lance (Aug 9, 2020)

We can see about that in the playoffs


----------



## Lance (Aug 9, 2020)

Leafs out. Habs in the playoffs. All is good in the world. Thank you Lord Stanley.


----------



## Lance (Aug 10, 2020)

Now that I think about it, maybe we should have lost to Pens and had a shot @ Alexis Lafrenière instead.
 MAN if Edmonton or Toronto gets him with first pick, I am going to be so salty unless I am on a Stanley Cup high.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Aug 11, 2020)

Mael said:


> God I hope the Bs aren't rusty.  They won the President's Trophy but to me, judging by Tampa Bay, that's not always a good sign.



They’re a little rusty in the Round Robin, but I know for sure that they’ll get their edge back. Game 1 of Hurricanes vs Bruins is supposed to be on right now, but the Blue Jackets vs Lightning game is still ongoing, they’re going to 5OT, then I just heard the NHL saying that they’re move the Canes and Bruins game for tomorrow morning. Are they fricking kidding me? They never said anything about moving another game to another pending overtime. The NHL is so stupid omitting that part, why didn’t they say that from the beginning? That league just pisses me off.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 12, 2020)

That 5 OT game of Jackets vs Lightnings was funny as hell. First game of the playoffs and they almost tied for the longest NHL playoff game. 

Let them tire each other out like that so that the Habs or Flyers can pick them like apples in the fall.


----------



## Mael (Aug 13, 2020)

Habs lose.  Bs win.  Canucks win.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 13, 2020)

Mael said:


> Habs lose.  Bs win.  Canucks win.



It’s going to be a lot of long series eh!


----------



## Mael (Aug 13, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> It’s going to be a lot of long series eh!


I'd be looking forward to a Boston vs. Vancouver rematch.


----------



## Lance (Aug 13, 2020)

Habs will go onto win. Mark my words. 

Price is feeling it.


----------



## Mael (Aug 13, 2020)

Lance said:


> Habs will go onto win. Mark my words.
> 
> Price is feeling it.


Lol.


----------



## Lance (Aug 18, 2020)

Time to pay off Hart. Man, I wasn't wrong when I said Price is feeling it but, Hart is feeling it harder


----------



## Prince of Pop (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m relieved the Bruins made it to the 2nd Round and going to face Tampa Bay Lightning. With Tuukka Rask leaving the playoffs to be with his family due to an emergency, but I still have most confidence in Jaroslav Halak taking over since he’s been a big help the entire season.

Tampa Bay!? Oh no! Hell no! Not after last time.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2020)

Bye, Habs.


----------



## Lance (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2020)

No playoff games tonight to protest the shooting of Jacob Blake.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2020)

Golden Knights!


----------



## Mael (Sep 6, 2020)

I’ll only support the Islanders because Daniel Larusso supports them.


----------



## Lance (Sep 6, 2020)

Man, I was hoping for Colorado. I feel so bad.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2020)

Yesterday but


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Lance (Sep 29, 2020)

That is the best and worst mascot in the history of sports at the same time.
Man, I love gritty.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2020)

Lance said:


> That is the best and worst mascot in the history of sports at the same time.
> Man, I love gritty.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2020)

Inside EA Sports' decision to revive NHL '94


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2021)

USA upsets Canada 2-0 in the WJC...SUCK IT NERD/@Alwaysmind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 6, 2021)

Mider T said:


> USA upsets Canada 2-0 in the WJC...SUCK IT NERD/@Alwaysmind


Technically not NHL.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lance (Jan 6, 2021)

It was broadcast in NHL Network


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Lance (Feb 12, 2021)

Bro. NHL video blocked in Canada. ye ok. Fuck you NHL.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lance (Mar 3, 2021)

I feels its time for Bergevin to step down.
Take some responsibility. Can't believe its coaching deficiency given our roster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 3, 2021)

Lance said:


> I feels its time for Bergevin to step down.
> Take some responsibility. Can't believe its coaching deficiency given our roster.


But Habs won against Ottawa all is good now


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2021)

Buffalo is in shambles, I would look at them and go the Eikel.  
Somthing we have lacked for almost 13 years now.


----------



## mechaBD (Mar 11, 2021)

Bring it on Rangers. Nothing makes me happier as a Bruins fan than a Rangers or a Habs win.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 28, 2021)

I didn't see a generic hockey thread, so I'll vent here:

China's only professional hockey team, Kunlun Red Star, plays in the KHL, and CCTV5 naturally have the Chinese broadcast rights. You'd think that the Chinese would be interested in "their" league even if the only Chinese team gets eliminated, but for some inexplicable reason CCTV decided not to broadcast the KHL final (CSKA Moscow vs Avangard Omsk) yesterday.

I had to follow it in text form while watching boxing on CCTV5 and ping-pong on CCTV5+. What the fuck is that shit? And in the season before the Olympics?  You'd think that the propaganda department would have told them to give priority airtime to Winter Olympic sports, to build hype for the event in February.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 28, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> I didn't see a generic hockey thread, so I'll vent here:
> 
> China's only professional hockey team, Kunlun Red Star, plays in the KHL, and CCTV5 naturally have the Chinese broadcast rights. You'd think that the Chinese would be interested in "their" league even if the only Chinese team gets eliminated, but for some inexplicable reason CCTV decided not to broadcast the KHL final (CSKA Moscow vs Avangard Omsk) yesterday.
> 
> I had to follow it in text form while watching boxing on CCTV5 and ping-pong on CCTV5+. What the fuck is that shit? And in the season before the Olympics?  You'd think that the propaganda department would have told them to give priority airtime to Winter Olympic sports, to build hype for the event in February.


I don't think an NHL team in China is realistic as to flying 30 dudes and staff across the pacific means a 2 am match that nobody will watch, but hockey is on its way in China.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 28, 2021)

Lance said:


> That is the best and worst mascot in the history of sports at the same time.
> Man, I love gritty.


Everyone knows that Gritty is a ripoff of Youppi!


----------



## dr_shadow (May 6, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> I don't think an NHL team in China is realistic as to flying 30 dudes and staff across the pacific means a 2 am match that nobody will watch, but hockey is on its way in China.



At least at the Olympics they're guaranteed a national record. China has never actually _qualified_ for the Olympic hockey tournament before, so merely by being there (on account of being the host) it's going to be the team's best performance as soon as the first skate hits the ice.

It's too bad the lower-division World Championships got cancelled this year (again), so we don't have a good read on how good the Chinese national team is outside of archive footage from 2019. I guess you can also observe the Chinese-national players in Kunlun Red Star.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 9, 2021)

The (probably) final game of the Swedish Hockey League is tomorrow. Weirdly enough the two teams are from respectively Scania and Småland, the two southernmost provinces.

It's like if the NHL final was Dallas Stars vs Florida Panthers. (Now somebody will inform me this has actually happened. I don't know shit about the NHL, but I do know it's against nature for teams based in the tropics to be good at hockey)


----------



## dr_shadow (May 10, 2021)

Swedish Hockey League is over, so I guess now I need to get in on the NHL.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lance (May 10, 2021)

Just in time for playoffs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lance (May 12, 2021)

So, as I predicted earlier in the season, Eichel is there for the taking. If Bergie can't get him, he gotta go. Something Montreal has been sorely lacking forever now. Get it done.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 12, 2021)

Watching Leafs vs Senators now. First time I've seen a whole NHL game, I think. The level is definitely higher than in the SHL.

Since I'm not North American I don't have much emotional attachment to any particular city, so rooting for Senators just because they have more Swedes in the squad.  They also drafted the captain (Jacob Silfverberg) of my Swedish team Brynäs right after they won the SHL in 2012, so I kind of "remember" them from back then. Silfverberg has subsequently moved on to Ducks, though.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 12, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> Watching Leafs vs Senators now. First time I've seen a whole NHL game, I think. The level is definitely higher than in the SHL.
> 
> Since I'm not North American I don't have much emotional attachment to any particular city, so rooting for Senators just because they have more Swedes in the squad.  They also drafted the captain (Jacob Silfverberg) of my Swedish team Brynäs right after they won the SHL in 2012, so I kind of "remember" them from back then. Silfverberg has subsequently moved on to Ducks, though.


Sadly they won't make the playoffs.

But welcome to your initiation.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 13, 2021)

How did you find the NHL uniform not looking like a Nascar?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (May 13, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> How did you find the NHL uniform not looking like a Nascar?



Didn't think about it. But I did think about the logo of the "Senators" being a legionnaire (centurion?) and not a senator.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 13, 2021)

A lot of things in Ottawa do not make sense, like the arena where the Sens play. It is actually located in the suburbs. Its like driving from Stockholm to Uttran time wise.

Their logo didn't always look that way. The Ottawa Senators you watched are actually a reincarnation of Ottawa's original team that went bust in 1934. The city then gain an NHL franchise again in 1992.

Their original sweater was this:


Their name is a wink to our non-elected senate. But you are right, having a centurion does not immediately make sense, but Wikipedia has the answer:



> The club  is officially the head of a , a member of the  of the , projecting from a gold circle.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 13, 2021)

I suppose it was easier to draw a roman general than having a wrinkly, balding old wise man as a logo. @dr_shadow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (May 13, 2021)

Weirdest thing I've learned about NHL history so far is that the club Anaheim Ducks was founded by Disney in 1993 to be a real-life version of the Mighty Ducks from the 1992 movie.

That has to be one of the most expensive marketing stunts of all time. I always assumed that the club came first and then licensed their name to the movie as a feature-length ad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lance (May 31, 2021)

GET FUCKED Toronto. Holy shit get fucked

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 31, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lance (May 31, 2021)

"Leafs will sweep the Habs in first round"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lance (May 31, 2021)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I am so happy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 31, 2021)

Lance said:


> "Leafs will sweep the Habs in first round"


Pour être honnête, it was close to go the other way game wise.
But a bunch of YouTube streamers were worried about a game 7 because they knew the Leafs would risk a choke.


Lance said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I am so happy.


Me too.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2021)

Go Montreal.  Vegas isn’t a real franchise.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lance (Jun 19, 2021)

Fuck you Gary. 
This fixing has been so transparent. 
Game 1 was shit. 
Game 2 and 3 were just fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Go Montreal.  Vegas isn’t a real franchise.


Better than most NHL franchises, get rekt


----------



## Lance (Jun 22, 2021)

Imagine your team gives up 8 goals and you can't blame your goalie at all. 

Islanders got hosed. Seeesh


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2021)

Go Lightning!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2021)

Montreal vs New York please.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2021)

@Mider T i hate new franchises.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> @Mider T i hate new franchises.


I hate bad teams.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2021)

Easy for Montreal tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2021)

Golden Knights


----------



## Lance (Jun 25, 2021)

GET FUCKED KNIGHTS

FUCK YOU GARY YOU BITCH


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2021)

The fucking Tampa Bay Lightning.  The city that shouldn’t have a team.  Please Montreal.  Get it done.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 28, 2021)

I zoned out of the NHL once the football euro started, but gonna try to get back in for the final.

I'm inclined to root for Tampa because they have a cooler name and three Swedes in the squad (Victor Hedman, Andreas Borgman, Fredrik Claesson), whereas Montreal has only one Swede (Erik Gustafsson).


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2021)

Lightning > Golden Knights > all else


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 6, 2021)

Such drama. I thought Lightning had it for sure.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2021)

Couldn't the Canadiens have just laid down and lost?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lance (Jul 6, 2021)

No. Buzz off.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 7, 2021)

Hope Tampa wins so we can move on with our lives.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> Hope Tampa wins so we can move on with our lives.


So Tampa can party like they did when the Bucs won the SB a few months ago*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2021)

SUCK IT @Rukia !!!


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 7, 2021)

Well deserved. At 4-1 in games, there's no question Tampa was the better team.

Finally the "winter" sports season is over. (Right?). Now I get to recuperate a bit before Beijing 2022. Which I hope to see in person, provided the pandemic permits spectators.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2021)

Result is bad for hockey.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lance (Jul 8, 2021)

Bro. Gary is such a dick, he skipped the tradition of congratulating both finalists before presenting the cup to the winners.
He straight up ignored Montreal. This man is cancer to the actual sport. Can't argue he is good for the owners, but game itself? Holy fuck I hate Gary and Bill.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 13, 2021)

The 2021-2022 season is on, and the journey to the Olympics starts now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 13, 2021)

First official game in Krakens history:


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> First official game in Krakens history:


I like these colors.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2021)

@Alwaysmind


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 9, 2021)

Mider T said:


> @Alwaysmind


That’s good. Though I havnt bought an ea game in over 10 years. Fuck that company.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 10, 2021)

Mider T said:


> @Alwaysmind



What do female hockey players actually do between world championships? Is there a Women's NHL?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 10, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> What do female hockey players actually do between world championships? Is there a Women's NHL?


Not yet.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 10, 2021)

Yotes can’t get a break:


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> What do female hockey players actually do between world championships? Is there a Women's NHL?


Probably the same thing taxi squad football players do, work a 9-5.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2021)

They're pausing the season until after Christmas.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 1, 2022)

They're really going all in with smashing anything Russian. Soon we'll ban Tetris too.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> They're really going all in with smashing anything Russian. Soon we'll ban Tetris too.


Ovechkin is a huge Putin fan/supporter.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 14, 2022)

"Should I get into the NHL now that Olympics are over?"

*58/82 regular season games (71%) played*

...I think I'll come back after the Swedish Hockey League (SHL) regular season is over. They're already at 47/52 games (90%). And the KHL is already in the playoffs, but I'm boycotting that one because my team didn't make the playoffs of solidarity with Ukraine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 26, 2022)

Among the current Championship Division countries, the only one that has never hosted the World Championship in its own right is Kazakhstan. The Soviet Union did host 4 times, but those were all in Moscow, so unsure if it should count.

If KAZ is a little too much like Russia for comfort, _Canada_ has astonishingly only hosted one time (2008). If going by fairness we should give it to them, since Denmark hosted more recently (2018).

*Number of championships hosted*
1. Sweden (11)
2. Switzerland (10)
3. Germany (9)
4. Finland (8)
5. Austria (7)
6. France (4)
7. Italy (3)
8. Norway (3)
9. Russia (3+4)
10. United States (3)
11. Czech Republic (2+8)
12. Great Britain (2)
13. Latvia (2)
14. Slovakia (2+8)
15. Canada (1) [sic]
16. Denmark (1)
17. Belarus (1+4)
18. Kazakhstan (0+4)

_For the Czech Republic and Slovakia I have indicated the 8 championships hosted by Czechoslovakia, and for Russia, Belarus, and Kazakhstan the 4 hosted by the Soviet Union._

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 29, 2022)

Just saw a hockey game (CHN vs CRO) where it looked like someone threw their stick at the goalie like a spear. 

I think they just slipped and dropped it, but funny shot nonetheless.


1:49:00


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 30, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Just saw a hockey game (CHN vs CRO) where it looked like someone threw their stick at the goalie like a spear.
> 
> I think they just slipped and dropped it, but funny shot nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Spearing is an actual penalty in the nhl eh! And if it is, it’s because dick players were doing it.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 12, 2022)

@makeoutparadise

You need to join this thread now that Avalanche is in the final.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 12, 2022)

Avalanche have three Finnish players, so if they win, Finland will have managed the "treble" of winning the Olympics, World Championship, and Stanley Cup all in the same season.

Lightning have no Finnish players, on the other hand, so if they win it won't be a treble.

The only country to have ever completed the Treble so far is Sweden, which won the 2006 Torino Olympics, the 2006 Latvia World Championship, and the 2006 Stanley Cup through Niclas Wallin of Carolina Hurricanes.

But note that the concept of the "Treble" has only existed since 1994, as before then the Olympics and World Championship were not played in the same season. Before that the best you could do was a "Double", of which I assume there are a bunch of Soviet and Canadian ones.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Avalanche have three Finnish players, so if they win, Finland will have managed the "treble" of winning the Olympics, World Championship, and Stanley Cup all in the same season.
> 
> Lightning have no Finnish players, on the other hand, so if they win it won't be a treble.
> 
> ...


Lol what?  3 Finnish players on an American team doesn't mean Finland won anything.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 12, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Lol what?  3 Finnish players on an American team doesn't mean Finland won anything.



The NHL is _de facto_ the Ice Hockey Club World Championship, as all teams have foreign players, and those are typically the best in their respective countries – better than the ones who play on the "national team" at the Olympics and World Championship.

And since there isn't a third top-level national team competition beside the Olympics and World Championship, the Stanley Cup is naturally the third component of the Treble.

The IIHF even maintains an official list of individual *players* who have won all three, so "it's a thing". That's a lifetime list, though, as individual players in practise usually cannot win the Treble all in the same season, because the NHL clubs will typically not release their players to the national teams until the team has been eliminated for the season.


To my knowledge there is no official "Triple Gold Club" for *countries*, because if there was it would currently only have one member: Sweden. Or, all of the "Big 6" countries, if you take away the "same season" criterion, which makes it a lot less interesting.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 12, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> @makeoutparadise
> 
> You need to join this thread now that Avalanche is in the final.


Yes I have been remiss in not posting here


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 12, 2022)

RankTeamAll-time Stanley Cup wins1Montreal Canadiens​242Toronto Maple Leafs​133Detroit Red Wings​114Boston Bruins​65Chicago Blackhawks​66Edmonton Oilers​57Pittsburgh Penguins​58New York Rangers​49New York Islanders​410New Jersey Devils​3*11**Tampa Bay Lightning*​*3*12Philadelphia Flyers​2*13**Colorado Avalanche*​*2*14Los Angeles Kings​215Dallas Stars​116St. Louis Blues​117Calgary Flames​118Carolina Hurricanes​119Anaheim Ducks​120Washington Capitals​1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 12, 2022)

its been a while since the last dynasty cup. lightnings doing their best, though last year was questionable.


----------



## A I Z E N (Jun 13, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> [TD]19[/TD]
> [TD]
> Anaheim Ducks​[/TD]
> [TD]1[/TD]


so sad my team threw away like 4 prime Stanley cup wins b2b2b keeping selanne on the mainline for too long.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 13, 2022)

I am beginning to think that the nhl is rigging the playoffs. There’s no way florida being covid palooza and the lightings not being too impacted by covering protocol and yet their opponents often get smashed by covid


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2022)

Florida wasn't leading the nation in COVID cases when COVID was still a big thing anyway.  COVID hasn't been that serious here for months.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 14, 2022)

How do Canadiens have *twice* as many Stanley Cup wins as the runner-up?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 14, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> How do Canadiens have *twice* as many Stanley Cup wins as the runner-up?


Canadiens are the oldest team. There were a bunch of team that won the cup that folded. It wasn’t really only 6 teams the entire way though, just 6 that survived a depression, second world War, and arena fires. But there was also a period where the Canadiens had a bunch of talent players as well
Plus there was a time where the market was smaller, format was different and what have you.

many factors

the original senators had 11 cups.
Montreal maroons, 2.

Montreal maroons folded. And so did the original sens. But the current senators can’t claim the previous cups as their own since they are a different team, they just got to recycle the he name. They can still allude to the past, as part of heir heritage but the current team can’t claim the credit.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 15, 2022)

Final is on.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2022)

_Game 1_ of the Final is on.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 15, 2022)

Mider T said:


> _Game 1_ of the Final is on.



Shut up, Mider.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2022)

Colorado won

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 15, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Colorado won



“Took the lead”.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2022)

Shut up, shadow.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 16, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Colorado won


Say it aint so! I will not gooo turn the lights offf! CARYY ME HOOOME.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 16, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Colorado won


Don't worry, Bettman wants Florida to win and will make it so


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 18, 2022)

Winning again so far

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 19, 2022)

Didn't see the game, but 7-0?!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 19, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Didn't see the game, but 7-0?!


Clean sweep


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 19, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Fuck this shit


I hope you didn’t bet on these games


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2022)

I bet straight on the Lightning when they were down 0-4....then again when they were down 0-6.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 19, 2022)

Mider T said:


> I bet straight on the Lightning when they were down 0-4....then again when they were down 0-6.


Oof… thats just not a way to make your dreams come true.
Rough times…
I expected the Aves to just lose so I didn’t dare bet


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 19, 2022)

I don't bet on sports but mentally I bet on the Avs


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 20, 2022)

You watching, @makeoutparadise?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 20, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> You watching, @makeoutparadise?


The boltz seem to have an upper hand today


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 20, 2022)

makeoutparadise said:


> The boltz seem to have an upper hand today



 Still a lot of game left.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 20, 2022)

Boltz scored again 1-3


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 20, 2022)

makeoutparadise said:


> Boltz scored again 1-3



I'm on my way to work, so gonna miss the rest of the game. But caught first period at least.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 20, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> I'm on my way to work, so gonna miss the rest of the game. But caught first period at least.


Boltz scored again 2-4 at time of posting

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 20, 2022)

2-6 Mider should be in a more happier mood


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 20, 2022)

Jeeze we’re  getting sore about losing 6 to 2
Alot of fist fights in the last period


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 21, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


>


Still needs to be best of four no need to panic yet


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 22, 2022)

Game 4/7 now.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 22, 2022)

Yikes, goal after 40 seconds.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 22, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Yikes, goal after 40 seconds.


Its the magic of home field advantage


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 22, 2022)

makeoutparadise said:


> Its the magic of home field advantage



Playing an ice sport in Florida is unnatural IMO.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Yikes, goal after 40 seconds.


Fastest in Finals history

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 22, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Fastest in Finals history



Why are there *two* Florida teams (Lightning and Panthers), by the way?

There are some US states and Canadian provinces that have *no* team in the NHL, so wouldn't it be more "fair" to prioritise admitting teams from unrepresented regions?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Why are there *two* Florida teams (Lightning and Panthers), by the way?
> 
> There are some US states and Canadian provinces that have *no* team in the NHL, so wouldn't it be more "fair" to prioritise admitting teams from unrepresented regions?


That's not how it works.  Florida is more populous than most Canadian provinces anyway.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 22, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Playing an ice sport in Florida is unnatural IMO.


Did you know the ancient Egyptians were able to make ice back in the day.

the Desert nights would get so cold all ya had to do was dig a shallow trench pour water in it and wait for it to freeze over before harvesting it in the morning


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 22, 2022)

Mider T said:


> That's not how it works.



How does it work?

Unlike in for example the Swedish Hockey League, there is no promotion/relegation system in the NHL. You don't need to "qualify" for it on sports grounds - setting up an NHL team is an off-ice business decision.

Which, coupled with the fact that you don't need to be a native of the area to play for the team, means you can basically base an NHL team anywhere and just assemble a first-generation roster from out-of-towners.

So why don't the suits put new teams in states that currently lack them, instead of dividing existing state audiences?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> How does it work?
> 
> Unlike in for example the Swedish Hockey League, there is no promotion/relegation system in the NHL. You don't need to "qualify" for it on sports grounds - setting up an NHL team is an off-ice business decision.
> 
> ...


Because the owners, past and current, realized where the largest potential fan bases/tv markets would be, the Canadian market is either oversaturated (everyone there already has a team) or too sparsely populated to make it worth it.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 22, 2022)

IT GOT CAUGHT IN THE NET


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 24, 2022)

@makeoutparadise @Mider T

Game 5/7 is on. Avalanche can clinch the cup if they win today.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 24, 2022)

1-1!

@makeoutparadise


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2022)

2-1...so far so good.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 24, 2022)

Mider T said:


> 2-1...so far so good.



Jinx!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2022)

Lightning keep falling apart in the 3rd period.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2022)

Get in there!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2022)

This is all @~Gesy~ 's fault

I hate you Gesy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2022)

Ice hockey?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2022)

Let's go!!!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ice hockey?


@Subarashii please tell him what you told dr_shadow about saying ICE hockey


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2022)

Mider T said:


> @Subarashii please tell him what you told dr_shadow about saying ICE hockey


I meant ice soccer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 24, 2022)

Bolts might have this one


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2022)

Makes me chuckle how the Lightning have a player named Nikita Kucherov


----------



## Subarashii (Jun 24, 2022)

IT’S JUST CALLED HOCKEY

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 24, 2022)

It never fucking ends.

 

I counted that this was Colorado's 101st game of the season. So this league averages more than one game a week. It's insane. If you were to watch every game of your favorite team, it's like 200 hours of television, longer than most TV shows.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 24, 2022)

Maximum number of games for the winning team:

NHL: 82+28 = 110.
KHL: 56+28 = 84.
SHL: 52+24 = 76.

Your season is *too long*, America, Jesus Christ...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 25, 2022)

Lol we have a ice game in the middle of summer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> IT’S JUST CALLED HOCKEY


@~Gesy~

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> It never fucking ends.
> 
> 
> 
> I counted that this was Colorado's 101st game of the season. So this league averages more than one game a week. It's insane. If you were to watch every game of your favorite team, it's like 200 hours of television, longer than most TV shows.


You think that's bad?  You should watch MLB.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2022)

Back against the wall type game.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 26, 2022)

I can't watch because I'm at an official function, but I read the score on my phone.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 26, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> I can't watch because I'm at an official function, but I read the score on my phone.


2-1 with 5 mins left 
Lets get this all sewn up


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 26, 2022)

WE WONNNNN

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2022)

In the words of Hiruto Uzumaki "It shouldn't have to be this way!"

Congrats MoP


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 27, 2022)

Mider T said:


> In the words of Hiruto Uzumaki "It shouldn't have to be this way!"
> 
> Congrats MoP


Your team was a danm worthy opponent you guys did a great job
There are worse teams to lose to


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 27, 2022)

Congrats @makeoutparadise!  

Also, regardless of what Mider says, Finland 2022 is now the second nation in history to win the Olympics, World Championship, and Stanley Cup in the same season. First was Sweden 2006.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 27, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Congrats @makeoutparadise!
> 
> Also, regardless of what Mider says, Finland 2022 is now the second nation in history to win the Olympics, World Championship, and Stanley Cup in the same season. First was Sweden 2006.


Thanks dude


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2022)

Never forget


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 16, 2022)

Spencer Foo (_Fu Jiang_ 福将) has become the first active Chinese national team player in the NHL!

His performance at the Beijing Winter Olympics has earned him a place with the Vegas Golden Knights. Guess that's now my team?

In 2015, Song Andong became the first Chinese _citizen_ to play in the NHL (New York Islanders), but he never played on the senior Chinese national team, only on the _junior_ national team. Brandon Yip (Ye Jingguang 叶劲光) has also formerly played in the NHL, but that before he became a Chinese citizen and joined the CHN national team, so also doesn't count.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 7, 2022)

Season is on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 8, 2022)

Meh, doesn't seem like Foo is playing the opening game for Vegas.  

I want to see him become (1) the first Chinese National Team player to score a goal in the NHL, and/or (2) the first Chinese National Team player to win a game in the NHL.

Vegas have never won the Stanley Cup, so I'm not gonna put "(3) first Chinese National Team player to win the Stanley Cup" on the wishlist just yet, but it might be added later depending on how Vegas performs in the regular season.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 16, 2022)

Spencer Foo has been demoted to the "Henderson Silver Knights" in the American Hockey League (AHL), without playing a single game for the Vegas Golden Knights. That means there is currently no Chinese National Team member in the NHL.

I'm not sure what he could have done wrong? If there was a problem discovered during practice that was so serious that it merited relegation, should they not have discovered this before signing him? I assume they do multiple try-out games ("auditions") before putting pen to paper? And isn't it insulting to demote somebody without letting them play even a single "real" game?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Meh, doesn't seem like Foo is playing the opening game for Vegas.
> 
> I want to see him become (1) the first Chinese National Team player to score a goal in the NHL, and/or (2) the first Chinese National Team player to win a game in the NHL.
> 
> Vegas have never won the Stanley Cup, so I'm not gonna put "(3) first Chinese National Team player to win the Stanley Cup" on the wishlist just yet, but it might be added later depending on how Vegas performs in the regular season.


Vegas has only had a team for a few years lol


----------



## Capa13 (Nov 4, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Spencer Foo has been demoted to the "Henderson Silver Knights" in the American Hockey League (AHL), without playing a single game for the Vegas Golden Knights. That means there is currently no Chinese National Team member in the NHL.
> 
> I'm not sure what he could have done wrong? If there was a problem discovered during practice that was so serious that it merited relegation, should they not have discovered this before signing him? I assume they do multiple try-out games ("auditions") before putting pen to paper? And isn't it insulting to demote somebody without letting them play even a single "real" game?


Why does race/ethnicity always have to be brought up when somebody from a less represented race makes it in the league. It’s so fucking cringe.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 4, 2022)

Capa13 said:


> Why does race/ethnicity always have to be brought up when somebody from a less represented race makes it in the league. It’s so fucking cringe.



Foo is a Chinese *citizen*. He is (was) the first member of the People's Republic of China national team to make it to the NHL. So it has nothing to do with race/ethnicity, but with the People's Republic of China turning into a respectable hockey nation. They crushed the opposition in their group at the World Championship.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 24, 2022)

Swedish hockey legend Börje Salming just died, aged 71.

He was diagnosed with ALS, the same condition as Stephen Hawking, this summer. He lost the ability to speak one or two months ago.

The press release did not immediately say if the death was directly caused by the disease, or if he committed suicide to escape living out his days as an immobile "vegetable".

Either way, RIP.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2022)

Lou Gehrig's Disease

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 26, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Lou Gehrig's Disease



It's now Stephen Hawking's Disease.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> It's now Stephen Hawking's Disease.


Nah nobody calls it that.  It's commonly known as Lou Gehrig's Disease though, before the ice bucket challenge most people didn't even know the actual name for it.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 26, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Nah nobody calls it that.  It's commonly known as Lou Gehrig's Disease though, before the ice bucket challenge most people didn't even know the actual name for it.



It was Lou Gehring's Disease until Stephen Hawking died (2018). Then it became Stephen Hawking's disease.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> It was Lou Gehring's Disease until Stephen Hawking died (2018). Then it became Stephen Hawking's disease.


Nope, look at the description at the top of the article.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2022)

Ovechkin at 800 career goals.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2022)

Anybody else remember this?


----------

